# Word 2007 spell check stoped working



## dynek (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,
I'm using office 2007 and my spell check stoped working... 
when i write any word with mistake it doesn't recognize it, spell check tells that every thing is all right. I've tried to reinstall office but with no resaults... i even copied PROOF catalog from other pc where spell checking works but no resaults. When I write word with no mistakes Tezaurus works and shows me synonyms...


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like you may have turned spell checking off. Here's what I found in Word Help.

Word
Click the Microsoft Office Button , and then click Word Options.
Click Proofing.
To turn on or off automatic spelling checking and automatic grammar checking for the currently open document, do the following:

Under Exceptions for, click Name of currently open file.
Select or clear the Hide spelling errors in this document only and Hide grammar errors in this document only check boxes.
To turn on or off automatic spelling checking and automatic grammar checking for all documents that you create from now on, do the following:

Under Exceptions for, click All New Documents.
Select or clear the Hide spelling errors in this document only and Hide grammar errors in this document only check boxes.
Important If you turn off automatic spelling checking or automatic grammar checking for a file that you share with other people, you may want to notify those people that you made this change.


----------

